# Pnw Outbackers Spring Rally 2012



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*OUTBACKERS SPRING 2012 PNW RALLY
May 4-6 2012*

Toppenish , Wa.

If you can arrive on Thursday the 3rd, we all go to Seafood Buffet at the casino

YAKAMA NATION RV PARK

Click Below on Blue words:

Yakama Nation RV Park

Sites *99-109* Blocked for Outbackers and friends and family. SOB's welcome!

*****

Saturday Potluck
*
****

Breakfast Buffet Sunday Morning 9:00 at Casino
*
****​*
*​​​John 7349- Site 101​​​​​​Gbmoneymatters-Site 102​​​​Bluewedge - Site 105 :_MEAT - SMOKED - SLOW COOKED_​​​​​​​​2GirlsforMom-Site 107​

Doxiedoglover - Site 109 : _Spaghetti and Garlic Bread_
​


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

In for site 103 again


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We will be there!







Site 101 (4th - 6th).


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

We just moved to Washington State and would love to get to the rallies held out here. Unfortunately we won't be able to make this spring rally due to a military deployment not ending until early June.

Please let me know if you do any summer/fall get-togethers. We camped with the north-east outbackers when we lived in Maryland and it was always a good time.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

navycranes said:


> We just moved to Washington State and would love to get to the rallies held out here. Unfortunately we won't be able to make this spring rally due to a military deployment not ending until early June.
> 
> Please let me know if you do any summer/fall get-togethers. We camped with the north-east outbackers when we lived in Maryland and it was always a good time.


Wow Rob - coastal travelers - Last i knew, you were in Florida, I hope all is well!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

navycranes said:


> We just moved to Washington State...


Welcome to the Northwest! The NW Outbackers is probably one of the longest running group of folks meeting with Outbacks and now SOBers since the forum started. Generally gatherings have been in the Spring & Fall, and sometimes Thanksgiving too. Few smaller meets happen, but not a lot in the summer since camping schedules were hard to pin down. I think Doxie and a few others had a mini-rally up near you some time last Spring.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

navycranes said:


> We just moved to Washington State and would love to get to the rallies held out here. Unfortunately we won't be able to make this spring rally due to a military deployment not ending until early June.
> 
> Please let me know if you do any summer/fall get-togethers. We camped with the north-east outbackers when we lived in Maryland and it was always a good time.


Welcome to the area. You are in one of the greatest areas of the PNW for camping. You are just minutes from 2 of our favorite campgrounds so your set. We love Deception Pass and Fort Ebey. Just be sure you don't get our favorite site at Fort Ebey!!! (I won't tell you which one that is!). Unfortunately, it sounds like you will be gone for the Mussel Festival in Coupeville in March. We usually try to get over there for that. Also, just heading east on Highway 20, your are not far from some of the most amazing camping that can be had. Feel free to send me a message for some ideas. We will be along that road several times this coming year.

Enjoy the area and maybe we will meet up sometime.

Kelly

P.S. We usually try to go to Howard Miller Steelhead Park in Rockport sometime in early to mid September for some fishing and have 2 or 3 other families with us. Keep that in the back of your mind.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

OK Couldn't stand it anymore;dewinterized and did a system check today. How many days until the rally ?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

79... but who's counting.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Bumpitty Bump Bump


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll talk to Vic. We'll see!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> I'll talk to Vic. We'll see!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Wish we could go will be visiting mickey mouse that weekend with the family.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just wish you guys could pick a week I'm not in another part of the world. I leave Friday the 4th for Bali, Indonesia and won't be back until the 11th. Yea, it is a hard life, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just wish you guys could pick a week I'm not in another part of the world. I leave Friday the 4th for Bali, Indonesia and won't be back until the 11th. Yea, it is a hard life, but someone has to do it.


sigh. Okay, taking date request for next year...right now...speak up people...c'mon...speak up! Let's start some planning....snap snap snap.....lay it on me!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

site 109 open ....Timber had to cancel


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Dates? Humm, how about the first part of June-before school gets out and the parks go crazy? A little better weather and hopefully dry! I am not sure when you traditionally hold it.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry- the darn auto correct and my poor typing skills get me every time!!!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Doxie et all!

We are brand new Outback owners and I have very much enjoyed reading everyone's posts over the past month or so!!! We are thinking of joining you for the rally... We have never participated in one before- even when we owned our boat! Bring a dish meals, any other kids? Sounds like fun!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

2girls4mom said:


> Hi Doxie et all!
> 
> We are brand new Outback owners and I have very much enjoyed reading everyone's posts over the past month or so!!! We are thinking of joining you for the rally... We have never participated in one before- even when we owned our boat! Bring a dish meals, any other kids? Sounds like fun!


well by all means please join us! would love to have you!







Mv945 has a girl about 6 years old I think. How old are your girls? where do you live?









We all bring a dish to Potluck. I will ask closer to the date what everyone is bringing do avoid duplicates .


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok Peeps! time to start thinking about what you want to bring as a dish







!

Everyone should bring a bundle or two of wood for evening fires. Bring your best stories and lies!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Marco???


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Polo

MEAT - SMOKED - SLOW COOKED

Hmmm Mickey Mouse and Bali better than an Outback Rally ?

We need to start giving away free gifts with every rally!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *OUTBACKERS SPRING 2012 PNW RALLY
> May 4-6 2012*
> 
> Toppenish , Wa.
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Timber can't make the rally and I stole their spot







. The new Cougar has nice big windows so why not have something to look at! If they change their minds I will happily give it back to them







.

We have a newbie family that is pretty sure they can make the rally







, should know soon.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I hate having to post this, but, unfortunately, we will not be able to make it. New job, have to stay in town. We also have to cancel our annual Memorial Day plans, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do....


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Would've loved to join, but just a little too far from Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> I hate having to post this, but, unfortunately, we will not be able to make it. New job, have to stay in town. We also have to cancel our annual Memorial Day plans, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Bound to happen when you plan a year ahead of time.







Sorry that so many can't make it this year.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Yahoo!!!









We will be there for the Spring Rally! Mark us down for space #107. I have confirmed that the heated pool will be open for our visit! The girls will like that and we will probably never see them!  We are looking forward to meeting everyone one in just a few weeks! We have not done any major mods to the trailer so we are looking forward to seeing what others have done. Particularly heat in the bathroom for a 250rs.... can anyone help us?

S


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

2girls4mom said:


> Yahoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have done the bathroom heat mod. I can show you what you need to buy and how to install it.


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *OUTBACKERS SPRING 2012 PNW RALLY
> May 4-6 2012*
> 
> Toppenish , Wa.
> ...


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

We're booked into site #102, arriving late Friday night. Looking forward to meeting everyone and getting tips and advice.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

gbmoneymatters said:


> We're booked into site #102, arriving late Friday night. Looking forward to meeting everyone and getting tips and advice.


Yay! looking forward to meeting you! Kids? Dogs?


----------



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

This is 2Girls4Mom's DH. I see we picked up a 5th camper that's great! Lets keep our fingers crossed for good weather. See you all next weekend.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pam is bringing a salad and desert.... See ya'll there! (Friday night ...around 8:00 pm).


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Is everyone packing? Starting to make the pile of stuff that goes into the trailer? Looks like pretty good weather for the weekend.







Looking forward to meeting everyone! See you in Yakima! We will bring an appetizer and a side dish....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> Wish we could go will be visiting mickey mouse that weekend with the family.


my grandaugher left Monday to visit Mickey until Friday


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I think Rick and I are the only ones arriving Thursday? This will be first camping trip for Grandog, Moose. I am sure he will bark at everyone and everything


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

If I recall, there are no fire pits?


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Doxie: we are tossing around the idea of leaving Thursday p.m. If we don't, we will arrive fairly early on Friday (already asked if we could do that...). Will let you know tomorrow.

John: I am not sure about fire pits, we do have an alternative that we will bring along.

See everyone soon- my packing pile is getting bigger!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

john7349 said:


> If I recall, there are no fire pits?


there are firepits! they bring you one if not one at your site already! so relax John!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

2girls4mom said:


> Doxie: we are tossing around the idea of leaving Thursday p.m. If we don't, we will arrive fairly early on Friday (already asked if we could do that...). Will let you know tomorrow.
> 
> John: I am not sure about fire pits, we do have an alternative that we will bring along.
> 
> See everyone soon- my packing pile is getting bigger!


cool! mini rally before the rally! haha! if my dogs are behaving, Rick and I may go over to casino for a short while. I don't know what to expect from Moose, it's his first trip. I have a dog pen all set up in the bunk room


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this is the last year I am willing to go without SHROOMS and you know who you are!!!!!! so whaddya we hafta do to get you there next year?? time frame?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> this is the last year I am willing to go without SHROOMS and you know who you are!!!!!! so whaddya we hafta do to get you there next year?? time frame?










I will make every effort to be there next year. Our schedule has just been crazy the last two years. We leave for Anaheim in the morning







and high 70's. Have fun in the new rig.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hate missing these....

Just look up in the sky and wave tomorrow around 10am....that will be be on the way to Bali.

Portland to Seattle - .5 hours
Seattle to Japan - 11.5 hours
Japan to Singapore - 7.5 hours
Singapore to Bali - 2.5 hours

Yep...that is 22 hours IN THE SEAT. Add to that another 13 hours of layovers and I'm gonna be WISHING I was at the PNW Outbacker.com Rally.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Sad to say, we are not leaving this evening...work day is running long!







We will be in bright and early in the morning. The DH likes to get up EARLY and head out. Trailer is all packed, will be there and set up before lunch! See you then!

S


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *OUTBACKERS SPRING 2012 PNW RALLY
> May 4-6 2012*
> 
> Toppenish , Wa.
> ...


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

We're not heading out of Vancouver, BC until later in the day, so won't be arriving until late. Best case 9:30 - 10PM or later depending on border and traffic, and pit stops... If you hear rustling late in the evening, it's your Canadian neighbours... Looking forward to meeting everyone. Will be bringing a salad for sure, probably some real Canadian beer, and we'll see what else..



gbmoneymatters said:


> *OUTBACKERS SPRING 2012 PNW RALLY
> May 4-6 2012*
> 
> Toppenish , Wa.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Sure wish we could be there and meet the new folks. Not to be this time. Maybe a Fall Rally in late September? Just a thought. Have fun and someone taste some wine for me!

Kelly


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Mrs Dog lover confirmed that they *no longer* have fire pits available. So if you have one bring one.

Safe travels.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie has updated me that they are going to get a portable pit today. So there will be a pit... Hmm must not have WiFi ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Doxie has updated me that they are going to get a portable pit today. So there will be a pit... Hmm must not have WiFi ...


Yes wifi! Just busy!we just went to Home Depot and got a fire pit  I have been wanting one at home.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Rally Rally - Just one more rig arriving tonight. Very busy campground. It was snowing in the pass when we came over!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

was a very nice rally indeed! we even had a Peep Show! haha! you will have to stay tuned for Bluewedge's photos about that! I have pix to post later but not of the peep show







.gif[/img]

Our new Outbackers that joined this year Greg and Karen and Carl and Stephanie with their 2 kids are perfect additions! for those of you who could not attend this year but have in years past, let me tell you that you will LOVE them! super nice!









Great food and sooo many laughs! Good time!

Hope our turnout next year over Memorial Weekend includes some of our past attendees














.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We stayed an extra day and so we are just getting home. What a fun time and what a fun group! Our whole family enjoyed meeting everyone and spending some time in the sun.







I now know that all of us Outbackers are great chefs as we had a wonderful bring-a-dish dinner- pasta, seafood, salads, wonderful cobblers, tender smoked pork! Fabulous! Thank you to all who attended- we had a great time!

S


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Finally catching up with after rally stuff. We had a wonderful time. As always these Rallies go too fast. We met a great bunch of new Outbackers.

I have exclusive video of our Rally Master at a peep show.









Youtube Peep Show


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Finally catching up with after rally stuff. We had a wonderful time. As always these Rallies go too fast. We met a great bunch of new Outbackers.
> 
> I have exclusive video of our Rally Master at a peep show.
> 
> ...


Haha! you brat! someone needs to teach me some manners! yeah right!

everyone needs to have a Peep Show! (roasting marshmallow peeps. Yummy! the outside gets crusty and inside warm-good stuff!).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my Nikon has some issues, I do believe it needs to be sent for service. Sigh. Very disappointed in most of my pics







.gif[/img]

2012 Spring Rally


----------

